
Show HN: Howdoi Web GUI - fullstackchris
https://how-do-i.app/
======
fullstackchris
Hi all,

So I built a web GUI for the awesome howdoi commandline tool! The commandline
tool itself was NOT built by me, but by Benjamin Gleitzman and other open
source contributors:
[[https://github.com/gleitz/howdoi](https://github.com/gleitz/...](https://github.com/gleitz/howdoi\]\(https://github.com/gleitz/howdoi\))

I hope for anyone who prefers GUIs over command line that this tool can
improve your workflow!

Open issues:

\- there's an issue with the colorize option and any code responses with html
-- when colorize is active, the howdoi response needs to be parsed directly as
html to the color classes work... but if the response itself includes html in
the actual answer... well then weird things happen --> though this should only
happen if colorizing is set to ON

\- Upgrading the server (my 'server' is an old 2010 Dell laptop), not sure how
many child python processes (i.e `howdoi.py`) a node instance can serve up
before it explodes, so if this post gets any traffic, it may simply not work,
or have really slow response times

Ideas:

\- side bar with top 'most common' searches, ranked 1-10 --> will need to
build out a backend for this

\- Linking the code of each response to stackoverflow / wherever it came from
(though this may be annoying, maybe a button is better)

\- monetizing it... would anyone pay $0.99, for example, after 10 'free'
queries? this way i could also build a login and your favorites would be
stored forever, not just in browser storage

